# Drivers narcing on pax?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This is some of the funniest stuff I've read. Shoot, at least 3x week I pick someone up from a dispensary!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...KDAC&usg=AOvVaw3T0ps3k1pyXd9bJZ7QWZMK&ampcf=1


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Laughable. Fat chance Uber is going to actually deactivate a customer short of murder.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

As much as I dislike these numbskulls who get in our cars, I do respect their right to privacy. Give me no problems and what happens in the car stays in the car.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, clicking buttons and writing shit is all it takes to make peoples lives more complicated. Lyft is gonna get more druggies now!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LOL, uh oh.....
This news agency is displaying a photo that depicts a "worried working white boy" ratting out a "disgruntled black female passenger on drugs."
I can already hear cries of "racism" and "unfair stereotyping!"


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, uh oh.....
> This news link displays a photo that depicts a "worried working white boy" ratting out a "disgruntled black female passenger on drugs."
> I can already hear cries of "racism" and "unfair stereotyping!"
> View attachment 242863


Uh.. she isn't the one who looks like the druggie in this photo. And why is NOBODY wearing seat-belts?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Uh.. she isn't the one who looks like the druggie in this photo. And why is NOBODY wearing seat-belts?


Because the white boy is getting ready to bail out of car, ROFL!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Uh.. she isn't the one who looks like the druggie in this photo. And why is NOBODY wearing seat-belts?


No seat belts = lower ratings, right Dara?

As long as they wear seat belts, who cares about the drugs....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Mista T said:


> No seat belts = lower ratings, right Dara?
> 
> As long as they wear seat belts, who cares about the drugs....


As far as I am concerned, yes - who cares about the drugs. I don't need some unbelted idiot flying in to me in the event of an accident. That's my priority.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> This is some of the funniest stuff I've read. Shoot, at least 3x week I pick someone up from a dispensary!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...KDAC&usg=AOvVaw3T0ps3k1pyXd9bJZ7QWZMK&ampcf=1


pax thinks it's ok to hop in uber right after smoking weed. They leave your entire car smelling like weed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> pax thinks it's ok to hop in uber right after smoking weed. They leave your entire car smelling like weed.


Lol happens to me EVERY DAY, I'm used to it. Day or night, doesn't matter. Not much different than chugging a beer and jumping in.


----------



## HolikDad (Jun 14, 2018)

Pretty much every day I have one or more riders who really smell of weed. I don't say anything though in my head I'm thinking "Have you not heard of edibles?". It's because I don't know if the rider was smoking it or was in the house or wherever with the actual smoker. This is why I carry a small bottle of Febreeze and I roll the windows down after I drop them off and they can't see me anymore.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have had PAX get in the car and just reek of good skunk bud. 
I had to air out the car and get out the Fabreeze after that ride. 

In CA it is no big thing now that the laws have changed. 
As long as they don't spark one up in the car I am OK with pot in the car.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I've transported 4 fairly large plants for a pax coming from a dispensary. 
It's legal. I don't care.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL, uh oh.....
> This news agency is displaying a photo that depicts a "worried working white boy" ratting out a "disgruntled black female passenger on drugs."
> I can already hear cries of "racism" and "unfair stereotyping!"
> View attachment 242863


Not only caucasian but a caucasian with BLUE eyes


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If it's weed..

Honestly.. Stoners are SOOOO much easier to deal with than drunk people.

Drunk people= 2/4 of my incidents involving the police, 1/1 incidents involving paramedics, all but one puker incident ever. (one time it was a kid who was projectile vomiting blue slurpee... thank the flying spaghetti monster i didn't have to clean that up.

Stoners= 0 incidents of ANY KIND



The worst i've had a stoner do was taco bell crumbs all over the back seat, but that's like 5 minutes of cleanup up IMHO.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I used to carry large amounts of weed, flowing plants, trimming equipment when I had my warehouse a year ago running a medical grow. 
Sometimes on hot days you can still get a Whiff.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

A few weeks back I had a rider from the hills of Ridgefield. Got in the car with a small greenish-black bag and it smelled of some high quality herb, very pungent.

Goes on to tell me he is a grower and is on his way to PDX to barter a car with his bag-o-product. Nearly got high just smelling the raw, cut stuff.

His secret was safe with me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I like how they're using the term narc. Why is it narcing? When a driver reports a passenger for illegal activity or policy violation, we are called Narcs. Yet when a passenger reports a driver for illegal activity/policy violation, it's referred to as a complaint. They make it seem so much worse when we do the reporting, as if we shouldn't. The horror! 

I also like how in the email stated if he received MULTIPLE reports, his account COULD be reviewed and he MAY lose his access to the platform. Which we all know the chance of that happening is slim to none. yet he still felt the need to go to social media to defend his illegal activity based on an email that we all know is procedural and it'll never happen. LoL he should have just . . . let it go!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Not only caucasian but a caucasian with BLUE eyes


She's hot though, so you won't hear that. People too caught up in her looks to complain about her race. Also, she might be Latina


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> This is some of the funniest stuff I've read. Shoot, at least 3x week I pick someone up from a dispensary!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...KDAC&usg=AOvVaw3T0ps3k1pyXd9bJZ7QWZMK&ampcf=1


 Since I drive in a state that has legalized pot and I make bank on Weed Tours, this news was horrifying.

I contacted Uber and was told the following:

It is NOT against Uber's policy for riders to possess marijuana in a Uber, so long as it is legal in the State.

!!! It is a violation if the rider smokes or consumes marijuana in an Uber !!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It is NOT against Uber's policy for riders to possess marijuana in


Thank you for the update.

I was afraid they were going to take some BS approach, like if it is illegal federal then it is illegal everywhere.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Thank you for the update.
> 
> I was afraid they were going to take some BS approach, like if it is illegal federal then it is illegal everywhere.


Oh they will pull that BS, if need be. Believe that! Once again they're giving contradictive statements about their policy to cover their own ass. It doesn't matter anyways. They will never deactivate 8 passenger, forcing them to have a clear stance


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Iann said:


> I used to carry large amounts of weed, flowing plants, trimming equipment when I had my warehouse a year ago running a medical grow.
> Sometimes on hot days you can still get a Whiff.
> View attachment 243084


It's beautiful!


----------

